# Leerzeichen sollen erhalten bleiben



## Antastan (29. Januar 2003)

hi all.

ich habe eine menü-box, die wird mit variablen gefüllt. eine zeile besteht aus 3 variablen. in einer variable stehen am ende ein paar leerzeichen. die sollen jedoch nicht verschwinden, da sonst die formatierung kaputt ist.
der trick die leerzeichen per alt+0160 in den html code einzufügen ist nicht wirklich hilfreich, da man dabei abschätzen und 100 mal rum probieren muss bis man die genaue anzahl hat.

weiss jemand eine möglichkeit wie die leerzeichen in der endansicht erhalten bleiben?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. Januar 2003)

?
Hmn wo ist denn das Problem,nimm einfach statt einem normalen Leerzeichen &n_bsp; (ohne _) anders gehts nicht.


----------



## Fabian H (30. Januar 2003)

<pre>bla bla    lerzeichen leerzeichen</pre>
?
Beispiel: Wenn man hir was in die [code ] tags reinshcreibt, wird da auch n pre rumgesetzt


----------



## Marvin (31. Januar 2003)

<pre> steht für preformatierten text. bedeutet, dass er in einer schriftgröße mit fester spaltenbreite umgesetzt wird, und alle leerzeichen etc erhalten bleiben. falls dir diese schriftart nicht gefällt, kannst du sie mithilfe von css wieder ändern:

PRE { font-family: irgendwasanderes; }

Es wäre allerdings sinnlos, wenn man dann wieder eine schriftart mit verschiedenen spaltenbreiten verwendet, dann funktioniert es nämlich nicht mehr so wie du möchtest 

eine zweite möglichkeit wäre, mit (ebenfalls css) margin zu arbeiten. So kannst du abstände direkt mit pixelangaben definieren. möchtest du beispielsweise einen text, der 20 pixel vom rechten rand entfernt ist, geht das so: "margin-right: 20px;". Wie du das unterbringst, ob per style-attribut oder klasse im stylesheet, ist deine sache.

hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Januar 2003)

..oder, aber wirklich nur ein oder: Blinde Gifs verwenden....


----------



## Marvin (6. Februar 2003)

mit margin arbeiten ist aber wesentlich eleganter...


----------



## Fabian H (7. Februar 2003)

Dann müsste man abba für jedes doppelte Leerzeichen ein blindes Gif, oder einen Layer mit margin einsetzten!


----------



## Marvin (11. Februar 2003)

naja... wenn man z.b. nen seitenmenü machen will, packt man das einfach in ein <div> (oder was auch immer) und stellt da margin ein... je nachdem was machen möchte..


----------

